# Fresh or Frozen?



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

Do you guys give your P's the krill, shrimp, and tilapia frozen or fresh. What are the benefits to each? I know frozen makes less of a mess.


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

If you mean feed them actually frozen fish, then do not do that. Always defrost it first, either is good, frozen fish (defrosted first always) or Fresgh fish from the market which is mostly already defrosted. I dont really think there any benefits to either being fresh or frozen but i would imagine frozen would be slightly better, but all i know is cooking it wil kill the goodness in the fish.


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

I am talking about the packaged pre-portioned already frozen packs of krill etc. Should you feed it frozen as it is in the LFS or defrost it?


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

I just put frozen chunks in the tank it floats till it thaws then sinks but its all preference..


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

I guess that would be ok as it does break up much more quickly.


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

ummm...you dont really wanna put it in the tank frozen cause it can knock a tooth out! but yeah between frozen and fresh it really makes no difference. most fresh fish is frozen on the boat and thawed before it goes into market...around here anyways


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

Thanks for the input guys


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

i usually do frozen sicne its cheaper, but fresh would be fine too. I just defrost first in a cup of water and feed. Just look for frozen packs with little to no prezervatives (totally not spelt right)


----------



## Fishnut2 (Feb 25, 2009)

This thread reminded me of something I seen at Shedd Aquarium. They were using a cleaver and a hammer to chop up and weigh thier frozen foods. They came in 50# square cubes. Hard to even guess what 50#s of frozen krill would go for. But they had cubes of krill,squid,brine, and bloodworms, (that I recognised) There were flats of nightcrawlers (1,000 in each). And they even had fresh Acai berries, that are nearly impossible to find in the US.

If Shedd uses frozen foods for thier fish...it's good enough for my tanks!


----------



## shiver905 (May 27, 2009)

well,

Mommy always told me fresh is always better then frozen.
Its true, But If theres a big price difference i wouldnt bother.

Also going to get Fresh food every day or every few days is a pain..

Just buy frozen.

About this whole issue about feeding frozen or not....
When you eat food, Do you eat it frozen? (icecream excepted)

Do P's in nature have a freezer?

Lets not make a big deal about things. Im shure if u throw in frozen food The p's will eat it, If they dont it will thaw in the tank then they will eat it,
Win Win..
No Point for complications.


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

actually if the p is hungry enough or aggressive enough to attack a frozen piece it could damage his teeth why the hell would you wanna risk that? just thaw it out in water before you throw it in your tank and stop being lazy! as far as buying frozen or fresh goes it's almost all the same cause they are frozen on the boat and then thawed out before they go in market so it's pretty much the same damn thing


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Always buy fresh fish from the grocery store.. You can freeze it for storage and thaw before feeding


----------



## Pit_man (Sep 13, 2008)

^^^ thats what I do

I cut it up in lil 1 meal peices, works great


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Trigga said:


> Always buy fresh fish from the grocery store.. You can freeze it for storage and thaw before feeding


Thats the best way to go, do not give your p's food without thawing it first. As was said thats just lazy, put it in a cup of room temp water till it softens up and feed, is it really that hard.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Feefa said:


> Always buy fresh fish from the grocery store.. You can freeze it for storage and thaw before feeding


Thats the best way to go, do not give your p's food without thawing it first. As was said thats just lazy, put it in a cup of room temp water till it softens up and feed, is it really that hard.
[/quote]
All i do is just keep a margrine containor near then throw the fish in with some cold water then just come back in a about 1/2h.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

This is basic stuff guys-

All foods should be rinsed or dethawed when fed-Unless pellets of flakes etc,etc.....it all cause havoc or can cause complications with water params...


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

What I also do while it thaws is add some Kent Zoe to the cup to give the food added nutrients.


----------



## luckydemonz5 (Jul 24, 2009)

I usually buy fresh and freeze except shrimp i buy frozen


----------



## boiler149 (Oct 31, 2007)

defrost the food it only takes a minute


----------

